# Retro fitting a Knock sensor,.....



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

I`m going to retro fit a knock sensor set-up to my `83 Jetta but don`t want to pull one from a car in the bone yard. I can recall seeing a site where the company was selling a kit using V-dub componants and a 'universal' harness; anybody know who sells this kit??
Thanks in advance,
N. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Retro fitting a Knock sensor,..... (Northern RD)*

fast forward here in canada


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Retro fitting a Knock sensor,..... (toplessvw)*

Checked with them, they say they only sell converted harnesses now, not the entire package,....
Saw a deisel site that had an add for a retro kit but you think I could find the damn place now????!!!!!


----------

